

Nowadays, You’re Hiring People to Think - mtmoore55
http://blog.idonethis.com/post/49856263563/nowadays-youre-hiring-people-to-think

======
pekk
When you're hiring people based on their ability to sell, you are hiring them
to sell. When you're hiring people based on how much they pretend to love your
company, you're hiring them to lick your boots. When you're hiring people
based on how much you like them, you are paying them to be your friend. These
probably account for a lot more real-life hiring than we want to think.

~~~
artificialidiot
Actually, your comment is more valuable than the article itself.

------
thecosas
Great quote: "When everyone’s rowing together toward the same objective, it’s
extremely powerful."

